# Vanda: uma dúzia de milhares



## Mangato

Parabens Vandinha. E obrigado pela sua simpatia, peciencia, amabilidades e mais outras coisas que fariam o fio interminavel.

Um beijão enorme.


----------



## Outsider

Parabéns, Vanda.

Grande festa!

  ​


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Felicitaciones, Vanda!!*​ 
​


----------



## olivinha

Hey, girlfriend!
12.000 vezes parabéns! E obrigada por tudo!
You are the best (and I'm sure you've heard that before, and many times...)
Um beijo super forte,
Olie


----------



## ILT

¡Felicidades Vandinha!
Tú sabes cuánto te aprecio, te quiero y te agradezco todo.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

12,000???!!!!  Holy smokes!

Congratulations, and 12,000 thanks for all you do and are here!


----------



## FranParis

Vanda la douce,

Mes félicitations pour ces douze mille mots pleins de bon sens et d'amitié.

(Et pour une juste interprétation des règles)..


----------



## TrentinaNE

Complimenti, Vandinha! 

Elisabetta


----------



## Angel.Aura

Vandinha!! 

*** Superbrava ! !***


----------



## Gévy

¡Felicidades, amiga! 

Y 12 000 besos para festejarlo. 

Gévy


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

*MUCHAS FELICIDADES, VANDA!!!! Eres excelente moderadora!!! haces un trabajo único!!! te mereces un espacio en congrants page cada vez que haces un post apenas. Gracias, lindinha!!! eres 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000... !!!!!!*

*Te adoramos y agradecemos tu trabajo!!! *

*Besos!!!!*

*Estefanía. *


----------



## cuchuflete

Parabéns Vandinha!

Um abraço muito forte p'ra você.

Ja sabemos traduzir <bagunça> ? 




Chocolate e framboesas,
Qxu
​


----------



## andlima

Parabéns, Vanda! Obrigado pelo trabalho_ bondimaidaconta_, sô! :c)

André


----------



## Vanda

Obrigada, todo mundo! Nem tinha prestado atenção a isso. Só fui reparar no número quando vi este _congrat_ que o Gatão gentilmente começou!

Again, thank you all that make this place an addiction! Gosh, I have to get a life! O mérito é de vocês!

Cuchu, e a shambles continua!


----------



## Nanon

Gévy said:


> Y 12 000 besos para festejarlo.





> _Con ventiquattro mila baci
> Felici corrono le ore...
> _​


Obrigada mil vezes, Vanda, por ser você! Não tenho palavras... não, se dizesse isso seria mal agradecida... 
Obrigada por nos fazer amar a língua portuguesa, obrigada pela ajuda e também pelo carinho!!!

_Um beijo enorme!!!_​


----------



## alexacohen

Unfortunately I can't speak Portuguese and so I don't have the pleasure of being moderated by you.

Felicidades, Vanda.

Beijinhos,

Ale


----------



## romarsan

DOCE  MIL 


 FELICIDADES   VANDA 

RO

​


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Parabéns Vanda por todo esse tanto de mensagem e pela sua moderação!

Até.:


----------



## Cintia&Martine

* Parabéns Vanda

*Te ganas nuestro cariño a diario y unas ...
Un beso​


----------



## ewie

Congratulações para a minha brazieira favoritíssima.  (Eu também não falo portuguize.)


----------



## Macunaíma

_Nossinhora_! Doze mil já?!

Parabéns, Vanda. Ninguém como uma mineira para moderar tão moderadamente  Ubá lhe deve um busto em praça pública (...menos debaixo de árvore, por causa dos pombos e das rolinhas...).

Caia de boca num cesto de pão de queijo e comemore mesmo, porque você merece


----------



## fsabroso

Vandinha,

Recibe mis saludos y felicitaciones por toda esa gran ayuda que bien sabes brindar, *Gracias*.

Con mucho cariño y respeto.


----------



## Vanda

Obrigada, de novo, todo mundo! 
Thank you all guys that make this place a special one 
and where we have so many friends!
You all are much appreciated!​

Macu, seu danado, você achou uma foto da minha cidade que nem eu tinha!
O pé de manga, à direita do campo de futebol, é o do quintal da casa dos meus pais e onde se chupa a melhor manga do mundo.


----------



## Silvia10975

E io dov'ero?! Tutta colpa del troppo lavoro... ma non potevo mancare, scusami per il ritardo con cui ti faccio *i miei complimenti* per tutti questi post! E per tutto quello che sei... specialmente per me.
Un abbraccio enorme!
Silvia


----------



## Fernita

_*Dear Vanda, you know how much I appreciate you, but I want to say it again. You're a great person, a great forera, a wonderful mod, ....!!!!!! *_

_*Congratulations and thanks for being so helpful!!*_

_*With love,*_
_*Fernita.*_


----------



## Vanda

Silvinha, Fernitinha: gracias, chicas! Vocês sabem o quanto as aprecio.


----------



## avok

You are the best mod ever Vanda!!! You never ever offend me or any other forero.


----------



## MOC

Sei que já venho tarde, mas só vi hoje e não podia deixar de vir participar aqui.

Parabéns Vanda!


----------



## Vanda

Avok, MOC, (rimou!), obrigada, meninos. É um prazer partilhar com vocês este ambiente tão esclarecedor.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Vanda!
 
Eu venho ainda mais tarde do que MOC! 
 
Você não vai acreditar, mas eu nunca assisti aulas de Português. 
O que sei aprendi nos foros, e se os foreros fossem meus professores, você é a diretora da minha escola! 
 
Parabéns pelos 12k! 
 
Beijím


----------

